# Heat knock Nuggets from undefeated ranks



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

> By the time Dwyane Wade got rolling, the Miami Heat were already in control. That's just fine with the reigning NBA scoring champion. Wade scored 22 points, Jermaine O'Neal added 18 and the Heat dealt the Denver Nuggets their first loss of the season, 96-88 on Friday night. Mario Chalmers scored 16 points, Quentin Richardson added 13 and Udonis Haslem finished with 11 points and 10 rebounds for the Heat, who are 5-1 for only the third time in their 22 seasons and beat Denver for the first time since Dec.


http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/10332868/Heat-knock-Nuggets-from-undefeated-ranks


----------

